# ►► Android apps like instagram, paytm, bookmyshow not working on my mobile/tablet using BSNL WIFI.



## kool (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi guys,
I was using wired BSNL broadband on my PC and using all apps on my cellphone/tablet using connectify hotspot PC software. But last month i switched to ULD 1445 plan and wireless TP-LINK modem (TL-WR740N). But now i m facing some problem after few days.

I have Nexus 7 and XOLO Q800 and *i m unable to use these apps using  BSNL WIFI : Instagram, Bookmyshow, Snapdeal, Paytm etc.*  But UC browser, Opera Mini, Chrome, Whatsapp, Viber working perfectly on WIFI.  If i use 2G/3G data on my cellphone, then all above apps works perfectly. 

Kindly help me !!


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ►► Android apps like instagram, paytm, bookmyshow not working on my mobile/tablet using BSNL WIF*

Change the DNS servers in your router. Either *192.168.1.1 or *192.168.0.1.

Use any of the following DNS servers:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1


----------



## kool (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ►► Android apps like instagram, paytm, bookmyshow not working on my mobile/tablet using BSNL WIF*



ico said:


> Change the DNS servers in your router. Either *192.168.1.1 or *192.168.0.1.
> 
> Use any of the following DNS servers:
> 
> ...



done !! but it didnt worked !!


----------



## kool (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: ►► Android apps like instagram, paytm, bookmyshow not working on my mobile/tablet using BSNL WIF*



ico said:


> Change the DNS servers in your router. Either *192.168.1.1 or *192.168.0.1.
> 
> Use any of the following DNS servers:
> 
> ...




i changed to google DNS in router and also wifi setting tab/cellphone but it didnt worked for me. Now i m using VPN app in my ceephone and now all apps are working at blazing speed. Is there any harm using VPN app ??? Currently it connects to USA/UK ip address.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: ►► Android apps like instagram, paytm, bookmyshow not working on my mobile/tablet using BSNL WIF*



kool said:


> i changed to google DNS in router and also wifi setting tab/cellphone but it didnt worked for me. Now i m using VPN app in my ceephone and now all apps are working at blazing speed. *Is there any harm using VPN app* ??? Currently it connects to USA/UK ip address.



depends on your vpn provider. Some free VPN will not hesitate sharing your personal data for money. Use tunnlebear till problem gets fixed... 1GB free + 500MB if you tweet. Its good and trusted vpn.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: ►► Android apps like instagram, paytm, bookmyshow not working on my mobile/tablet using BSNL WIF*



ankush28 said:


> depends on your vpn provider. Some free VPN will not hesitate sharing your personal data for money. Use tunnlebear till problem gets fixed... 1GB free + 500MB if you tweet. Its good and trusted vpn.



+1.....VPN is a good solution


----------

